# Tropica Master Grow vs Seachem Flourish



## ChrisP (Nov 29, 2005)

My TMG is starting to run out and I am considering switching to Seachem Flourish. What are your opinions on the Flourish those that have used it?

I am particularly interested in the views and results of those that have used both extensivly!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've only used Flourish and was thinking of switching to TMG based on availability of large quantities. 

I think Tom Barr would tell you that he prefers TMG. He's certainly tried them both.

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## azfishguy (Jul 1, 2005)

I used to use TMG but since I switched to a 120G tank, TMG is not in my price range anymore. I'd have to spend fortune if I wanted to continue with it. I switched to Flourish. It's not that bad but if I could afford it, I'd still be using TMG.


----------



## Mjproost (Nov 17, 2005)

I used to use Flourish and switched to TMG because it is almost 20% cheaper in large quantities and because of the recommendations of others. I didn't do any scientific tests, but my growth was good with both. I feel better about TMG because at least the solution is consistant throughout the bottle. Flourish always seemed to be kinda clear at the beginning of the bottle and then kinda funky at the bottom of the bottle. 

But, both worked well for me.


----------



## ChrisP (Nov 29, 2005)

I see what you mean, I have realised how expensive it would be to keep dosing the TMG. I think I am going to switch to the aqua essentials trace now.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=145_146&products_id=546



azfishguy said:


> I used to use TMG but since I switched to a 120G tank, TMG is not in my price range anymore. I'd have to spend fortune if I wanted to continue with it. I switched to Flourish. It's not that bad but if I could afford it, I'd still be using TMG.


----------

